# I can see a delete my post button some times?



## Langin (Oct 23, 2011)

A few times I saw the delete button beneath my posts! It happened before in the USN. Now it happened again in the USN. When I refreshed it was gone... But I actually never pressed it...

But my bug is that it happened here and on the old temp as well only in the USN. If I see it again I'll make a picture.

I've seen it only at my own made posts.


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm 76% sure that its an upcoming feature.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't see it :/
that sounds really weird, maybe you became your own moderator


----------



## sputnix (Oct 23, 2011)

how about you post on this thread delete it than we can see if we can see it


----------



## chyyran (Oct 23, 2011)

Alan John said:


> I'm 76% sure that its an upcoming feature.


How did you come up with that figure?


----------



## Nujui (Oct 23, 2011)

You're not the only one, I've seen it too.

Though I think that only happened when Costy was doing the "experiments"


----------



## Costello (Oct 24, 2011)

it's possible that in some sections permissions are configured so that you are allowed to delete your own posts.
that or there are caching issues... or the new server duality is causing unexpected issues.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't see one.


----------



## Langin (Oct 24, 2011)

Costello said:


> it's possible that in some sections permissions are configured so that you are allowed to delete your own posts.
> that or* there are caching issues... or the new server duality is causing unexpected issues.*



One of those I think, members are not permitted to delete their post in any section except the blogs.

Saw it agian! HERE MY POST!

After refreshing it dissapeared!

I also got a picture right now

Now I'll upload it 


Spoiler


----------



## Langin (Oct 24, 2011)

Test post

Edit: I can't see the edit button now. Sorry for double post.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 24, 2011)

Strange bug. There are no sections that allow members to remove their posts.

Have you tried clicking it, seeing what it gives?


Don't think this'll be easy to debug. Can't use my own account either...


----------



## Nujui (Oct 24, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> Strange bug. There are no sections that allow members to remove their posts.
> 
> Have you tried clicking it, seeing what it gives?
> 
> ...



Well, for me it only happened once, I didn't click it though. 


My guess is it will probably give you a error, like the bug that happened with the warnings that gave you the option to alter your warn level.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 24, 2011)

Just a test to see if it will appear.
EDIT:Nothing with a fast reply.


----------



## Langin (Oct 24, 2011)

Clicking gives you this:

Are you sure you want to delete this post? It won't delete the whole topic.

Delete button

Moderators will still be able to view this post.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 24, 2011)

well just give everyone the rights to do so and the problem is solved ...

(one of the few bugs i didn't notice yet)


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 25, 2011)

Some other forums allow users to delete their post if nobody posts after them in the topic.
Maybe that's the case here?

EDIT: lolnope.jpg


----------



## Nujui (Nov 2, 2011)

I got that delete thing again while replying to costello.



Spoiler


----------



## air2004 (Nov 2, 2011)

I havn't seen it yet lol


----------



## Ace (Nov 2, 2011)

I think this is part of the server's concious mind selecting its special users. They will lead humanity to another enlightment. On top of that, they'll also become moderators.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 2, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Clicking gives you this:
> 
> Are you sure you want to delete this post? It won't delete the whole topic.
> Delete button
> Moderators will still be able to view this post.


Ah, so if the users could delete, it would be only a hidding feature from other users.

Use the edit button and remove the content instead, it's more effective, even mods/admins can't see it XD


----------



## Langin (Oct 23, 2011)

A few times I saw the delete button beneath my posts! It happened before in the USN. Now it happened again in the USN. When I refreshed it was gone... But I actually never pressed it...

But my bug is that it happened here and on the old temp as well only in the USN. If I see it again I'll make a picture.

I've seen it only at my own made posts.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't go giving them ideas now


----------



## Quincy (Nov 2, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> Don't go giving them ideas now


LMFAO!

I got it now too, after responding to TJ



tj_cool said:


> Don't go giving them ideas now


Lets see if I get it again

Yup. lets see if I can delete

[#10397] You do not have permission to delete the post.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 2, 2011)

Seems like some kind of glitch to me, since you could also see a "Delete" button on my post.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 19, 2011)

Got it again, and clicked it this time, it just gave me a error.


And I got it again by replying to Costello 

Maybe he's bugged?


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 19, 2011)

Cyan said:


> Ah, so if the users could delete, it would be only a hidding feature from other users.
> 
> Use the edit button and remove the content instead, it's more effective, even mods/admins can't see it XD



Test to see if quoting Moderators gives you the "Delete" button.

EDIT: apparently not (or I'm doing it wrong) ._.

EDIT X2: damn Protokun7 didn't post here :C


----------



## Cyan (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't have moderation rights in this section of the forum, so I guess your test could only fail


----------

